# Malware False Positive Attack



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

paedophile, terrorism, etc.

No, there is no malware on the site, there never has been, and there never will be. It's just the miner. (((Someone))) is conducting an organized attack on all the mainstream normie malware sites. I would encourage anyone running these to contact their customer support and complain.

If you are experiencing a warning from a malware provider not listed let me know and I'll tell you how to complain. If you whitelist the site on your provider, use this syntax:
https://kiwifarms.*/*

*AVG Antivirus:*
AVG refuses to correct their mistake. I strongly advise finding better antivirus.

Avast! Antivirus:
https://www.avast.com/support
https://www.avast.com/false-positive-file-form.php

uBlock Origin "Malware Domain" warning:
http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/contact.php

Kasperkey Antivrus:
https://support.kaspersky.com/
https://virusdesk.kaspersky.com/ (Says we're clean, so idk)

*If your antivirus / antimalware is not throwing issues, do not say "works on x", because that gives people ideas.*


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 17, 2017)

Jokes on them I haven't updated my antivirus since January!


----------



## Very Honest Content (Oct 17, 2017)

Lying about malware.  The last refuge of a scoundrel.

He knows his shit is cooked obviously.  It's beautiful.

Kind regards, but you're still not winning the Mooby this year either, I don't think.  Try rebooting a comic you make poorly with your Gary Stu self-insert as Mary Sue instead?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 17, 2017)

"Someone" is wasted so much time of their life to this shit.  I guess if you have nothing going else on in your pathetic life it gives you a false sense of achievement.  It's bad when you are more pathetic then @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt.


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Oct 17, 2017)

If you're using AVG or Avast! you're getting what you deserve.


----------



## JSGOTI (Oct 17, 2017)

Here's a couple of guides for adding exceptions for AVG and Avast, ended up installing AVG just to make it, and then @BillionBisonBucks contributed for the Avast one.



Spoiler: AVG Exception Guide



The very first step is to open AVG.
From there, look for the Menu in the top right and go into the settings.





Next, on the left hand side, click Components, and then click Customize on the Online Shield section




 Doing that will greet you with the main page for the online shield, as seen below.




Go ahead and click 'Exceptions', then enter the following in the URL exclusion field https://kiwifarms.net*




Click Add




Which leaves your window looking like this.




Hit that green OK button and close on out of everything.
And there you have it, as simple as that, you've now Whitelisted the farms in AVG and you can continue about your business!





			
				JSGOTI said:
			
		

> Shortform AVG
> Settings -> Components -> Customize 'Online Shield' -> Exclusions -> Add 'https://kiwifarms.*/*'





BillionBisonBucks said:


> Settings -> Components -> Customize 'Web Shield' -> Exclusions -> Add 'https://kiwifarms.*/*'
> 
> Make sure it's https, not just http, or you'll spend three minutes furiously shift-F5ing and wondering why it won't work. Like me.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Oct 17, 2017)

Already did that when I posted about the false positive and put the main url on my exclusion list so Avast can shut up for now.



JSGOTI said:


> Here's a couple of guides for adding exceptions for AVG and Avast, ended up installing AVG just to make it, and then @BillionBisonBucks contributed for the Avast one.


Similar to Avast as well.


----------



## Done (Oct 17, 2017)

I was going to post about this yesterday but forgot.. Kaspersky gave me a malware warning as well, tried to dismiss it but it kept bugging me constantly about it.


----------



## Hen in a tie (Oct 17, 2017)

the only virus on this site are these sick sick cows.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 17, 2017)

Antivirus is as pointless as condoms. It's always more pleasurable to go into the internet raw.


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

neural said:


> I was going to post about this yesterday but forgot.. Kaspersky gave me a malware warning as well, tried to dismiss it but it kept bugging me constantly about it.


https://virusdesk.kaspersky.com/ says we're clean so I don't know why it'd complain.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

I took a peek on that last link, and found that it's specifically ONLY the cryptominer.


 
Seems KF isn't the only one either:




It might be our good friend, though it might also be some random cunt just going around reporting miners whereever he goes.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Oct 17, 2017)

You'all telling me Windows Defender isn't enough? UGH!


----------



## Hyperion (Oct 17, 2017)

I dunno. It might keep some normies out. We should be grateful lol


----------



## Done (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> https://virusdesk.kaspersky.com/ says we're clean so I don't know why it'd complain.


If you can show me how to pull up the history, I am willing to provide the report via DM.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Hyperion said:


> I dunno. It might keep some normies out. We should be grateful lol


The normies that come here and end up going full retard is what we should be grateful for, otherwise it's just boring.


----------



## theriddler3 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ublock origin is warning me that KF is trying to redirect to another site and it's warning me about Google ads on the site- no mention of malware. Once the site does load, it loads the site in a barebones format. Only happens on Firefox. Chrome and others seem to be loading fine without the warning.

I didn't realize people still used AVG. It's been absolute trash for years and years.


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

theriddler3 said:


> Ublock origin is warning me that KF is trying to redirect to another site and it's warning me about Google ads on the site- no mention of malware. Once the site does load, it loads the site in a barebones format. Only happens on Firefox. Chrome and others seem to be loading fine without the warning.
> 
> I didn't realize people still used AVG. It's been absolute trash for years and years.


uBlock Origin is by far the most aggressive. To even use the site you have to thoroughly whitelist it.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Oct 17, 2017)

Is autism a virus


----------



## theriddler3 (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> uBlock Origin is by far the most aggressive. To even use the site you have to thoroughly whitelist it.


I have it whitelisted. Not sure why it's suddenly saying KF has ads and is trying to redirect. It's works fine in every other browser I've tried but Firefox. Maybe it's just my settings in Firefox?

Edit: it's been whitelisted ever since the miner was introduced. The warning was new, started when I checked 15 min ago or so


----------



## Hyperion (Oct 17, 2017)

Space Pirate said:


> The normies that come here and end up going full exceptional individual is what we should be grateful for, otherwise it's just boring.



Thats a good point what was I thinking?


----------



## lindsayfan (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> there is no malware on the site, there never has been, and there never will be



It's like you hate money


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 17, 2017)

Is there a free AV that isn't total crap? AVG is a model of bloat, and Avast has been headed down that road for a while now.

Is Avira any good? It looks sleek, and I remember liking their bootdisk AV, but that's a whole different use case from always on protection.


----------



## AssRock (Oct 17, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Is autism a virus


Yes, and we're a primary vector.


----------



## tehpope (Oct 17, 2017)

I use linux. What are viruses?


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

tehpope said:


> I use linux. What are viruses?


Things people on Windows get when they install "Windows Activators" because free software is but a rumor to them


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 17, 2017)

Kengle takes this "bitcoin mining = malware" thing very seriously.


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Kengle takes this "bitcoin mining = malware" thing very seriously.


He should take necking himself more seriously.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> He should take necking himself more seriously.


Null can we just get a "Neck Yourself" list going?



tehpope said:


> I use linux. What are viruses?


The thing you get that fucks up your PC when you're searching for tranny midget rape on some weird russian site that contains broken english.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Oct 17, 2017)

Stop writing a virus and try mining some real coin for a change you lazy pedo.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 17, 2017)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Is there a free AV that isn't total crap? AVG is a model of bloat, and Avast has been headed down that road for a while now.
> 
> Is Avira any good? It looks sleek, and I remember liking their bootdisk AV, but that's a whole different use case from always on protection.



Microsoft security essentials was merged into the default windows defender in windows 10 and it's actually pretty good on it's own. With that, Superantispyware, and a decent ad blocker there's really not a need for a commercial antivirus anymore unless you're incredibly retarded.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 17, 2017)

Ruin said:


> Microsoft security essentials was merged into the default windows defender in windows 10 and it's actually pretty good on it's own. With that, Superantispyware, and a decent ad blocker there's really not a need for a commercial antivirus anymore unless you're incredibly exceptional.


I routinely poke around in the filthy corners of the net, and there's no way in hell I'm trusting my AV updates to Windows Update.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 17, 2017)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> I routinely poke around in the filthy corners of the net, and there's no way in hell I'm trusting my AV updates to Windows Update.



90% of malware is distributed through ads/clickjackers. Download adblocker ultimate and noscript and you should be fine unless you regularly download cp from sketchy eastern European sites or something.


----------



## Ryker (Oct 17, 2017)

I use  Avira free on my Windows pcs and have done for some years. No complaints here. Just remember to opt out of their silly "add ons".



BillionBisonBucks said:


> Is there a free AV that isn't total crap? AVG is a model of bloat, and Avast has been headed down that road for a while now.
> 
> Is Avira any good? It looks sleek, and I remember liking their bootdisk AV, but that's a whole different use case from always on protection.



I have just switched to uBlock Origins after Adblock started letting things through (seems to be an issue with "legacy" add ons and Firefox) and I'm not getting notifications from it whatsoever. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

LocalFireDept said:


> Stop writing a virus and try mining some real coin for a change you lazy pedo.


Here, I'll put an offer out. If anyone has a programming job at $40/hr, let me know, and I'll take it. I've gotten offers at $100k/yr that were rescinded because of the site (and more specifically, something else). As I've said before, if it comes down to working menial labor and keeping the site up, or changing my name and closing the site to go work a standard 40 hour a week gig, I'm doing the latter. I'm not going to stack boxes so you can shitpost. If that bothers you, please leave. No one will miss you.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 17, 2017)

Ruin said:


> 90% of malware is distributed through ads/clickjackers. Download adblocker ultimate and noscript and you should be fine unless you regularly download cp from sketchy eastern European sites or something.


Not CP, no, but plenty of cracked software off of incredibly seedy sites. Now that I think about it, they usually are eastern european. Anyway, the point is I like reliable daily updates, and Windows Update is the least reliable part of Windows, in my experience.



Ryker said:


> I use  Avira free on my Windows pcs and have done for some years. No complaints here. Just remember to opt out of their silly "add ons".
> 
> I have just switched to uBlock Origins after Adblock started letting things through (seems to be an issue with "legacy" add ons and Firefox) and I'm not getting notifications from it whatsoever. Am I doing it wrong?


Adblocking is a whole other thing. uBlock seems to be unanimously regarded as the best, but I have no experience using it on Firefox.

I think I'm gonna give Avira a try. If they're not jumping on the hysteria train over coin miners, they just became the default best. I never imagined that I'd be making this choice based on which service isn't being suckered into a political agenda.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Here, I'll put an offer out. If anyone has a programming job at $40/hr, let me know, and I'll take it. I've gotten offers at $100k/yr that were rescinded because of the site (and mother specifically, something else). As I've said before, if it comes down to working menial labor and keeping the site up, or changing my name and closing the site to go work a standard 40 hour a week gig, I'm doing the latter. I'm not going to stack boxes so you can shitpost. If that bothers you, please leave. No one will miss you.


Actually I know a guy who does freelance work with website building, and makes a decent amount of money.

You could try that and use a different name other than the one you use online. Although changing your name is still there.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 17, 2017)

I go with at least two adblockers (anyone who doesn't use one is a fucking moron)
McAfee Anti-Virus
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
AdwCleaner

A little excessive?  Maybe, but I ain't taking any fucking chances, after my last computer got screwed by some nasty malware.  (This one does need to have the fan cleaned, though.  I have to take it in when I get the chance)


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

Space Pirate said:


> Although changing your name is still there.


I can't do both. If I'm running the site, I have to keep papers and contracts current with my legal name. If the site continues to grow, people will know what I look like. Eventually, there will be cross contamination and the whole effort will be worthless. I think Sam even says he routinely checks court records around where he thinks I live so he can find name changes (lol). It's basically a lost cause.

Even with freelance, there's a huge time conflict going on between the site and work. I'm also taking classes full time so it's not really something I can deal with responsibly until after December.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> I can't do both. If I'm running the site, I have to keep papers and contracts current with my legal name. If the site continues to grow, people will know what I look like. Eventually, there will be cross contamination and the whole effort will be worthless. I think Sam even says he routinely checks court records around where he thinks I live so he can find name changes (lol). It's basically a lost cause.
> 
> Even with freelance, there's a huge time conflict going on between the site and work. I'm also taking classes full time so it's not really something I can deal with responsibly until after December.


Well shit son. Guess the only retarded idea left is to dress up as a fat british man and start burning qurans.


----------



## odius (Oct 17, 2017)

Literally every major malware "safety" software is a fucking scam. If you aren't a literal retard, a child, or someone who was born before electricity existed then it's ez pz to just not download shady shit if you don't want malware. I haven't used any safety software in 3 years and haven't downloaded any malware since.


----------



## Ryker (Oct 17, 2017)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> I think I'm gonna give Avira a try. If they're not jumping on the hysteria train over coin miners, they just became the default best. I never imagined that I'd be making this choice based on which service isn't being suckered into a political agenda.



No issues with Avira and any false positive with this site. Just remember to cut what they want to install down to the needed bare minimum. Opt out of everything not needed and you should find Avira to be a reliable, well supported piece of software all for the price of nix.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 17, 2017)

odius said:


> Literally every major malware "safety" software is a fucking scam. If you aren't a literal exceptional individual, a child, or someone who was born before electricity existed then it's ez pz to just not download shady shit if you don't want malware. I haven't used any safety software in 3 years and haven't downloaded any malware since.


Well sure, and if you don't want STDs/kids, just don't have sex. Condoms are such a fucking scam, amirite?

The shady shit is _fun. _Take proper precautions, and you can partake of the fun safely.

Besides, repairing virus infestations is a nightmare. If I can install a piece of background software to avoid even the chance of ever having to do that shit again, I'm sold.


----------



## odius (Oct 17, 2017)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Well sure, and if you don't want STDs/kids, just don't have sex. Condoms are such a fucking scam, amirite?
> 
> The shady shit is _fun. _Take proper precautions, and you can partake of the fun safely.
> 
> Besides, repairing virus infestations is a nightmare. If I can install a piece of background software to avoid even the chance of ever having to do that shit again, I'm sold.


I honestly can't think of a single thing that you'd want to download that is inherently virus infested. Even pirating shit is easy to go through without downloading malware by having a basic awareness of what blatant malware looks like.


----------



## BubbleButt (Oct 17, 2017)

Hopefully this isn't (((@Null ))) trying to pull some kind of shifty Jew trick...


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

odius said:


> I honestly can't think of a single thing that you'd want to download that is inherently virus infested. Even pirating shit is easy to go through without downloading malware by having a basic awareness of what blatant malware looks like.


There are ways to insert malware into legitimate software, you know.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Oct 17, 2017)

I use Kaspersky because it came free with my internet banking a few years back and it turned out to be a lifetime licence key for it.

Also lol @ Sam for combing court records for Null changing his name. The man really has nothing better to do, does he.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 17, 2017)

Background bitcoin mining is malware though.


----------



## Jonas (Oct 17, 2017)

people who use avg shouldn't be on the internet at all tbh


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 17, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Background bitcoin mining is malware though.


How is an optional feature that the end-user has full control over any kind of malicious? Moreover, how does this optional feature that a user may disable at will cause damage to any computers?


----------



## Jaiman (Oct 17, 2017)

nice song


----------



## MysticMisty (Oct 17, 2017)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Also lol @ Sam for combing court records for Null changing his name. The man really has nothing better to do, does he.


And cows say _we're_ the ones with no life.


----------



## Kazami Yuuka (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> uBlock Origin is by far the most aggressive. To even use the site you have to thoroughly whitelist it.


My uBlock works perfectly fine, without any whitelists. Also using Disconnect and HTTPS Everywhere.
Maybe old versions that don't have a separate module for "resource abuse" end up blocking the page.


 

Also since it's came up:

Install EMET. Set everything to Application Opt Out. Certificate Trust is a big one. Always have that enabled.
Install uBlock Origin, Disconnect, HTTPS Everywhere, and Decentraleyes
Never install the JPN adblock filters, it breaks way too many sites. But certainly do enable the filters I've checked in my screenshot.
Consider switching from Chrome/Firefox to Waterfox. It's complicated, but I've my reasons to do so.
All you need is Windows Defender and common sense. Don't open up r_kelly_ignition_remix.exe, that's not even the proper filetype for audio! (Actually I have fallen for the .exe and setting the icon to the MP3 icon trick one time)
Flash and Adobe Reader are common vectors for malware. Don't open up random PDFs.
Torrents: between a random user and one with a pink or green skull next to their name, chose the one with the skull (on TPB). Also, _read_ the comments on the torrent page.


----------



## Lurkette (Oct 17, 2017)

can't be annoyed when anti-malware fucks your shit if you don't have it in the first place


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> He should take necking himself more seriously.



He'd need a good rope.  Not one of those shitty Wal-Mart ropes.

Because he's fat.



BillionBisonBucks said:


> Besides, repairing virus infestations is a nightmare. If I can install a piece of background software to avoid even the chance of ever having to do that shit again, I'm sold.



You really can't, though.  Most of the really nasty shit is going to be zero days that hit before the AV guys have had a shot at fixing it.  Using Nazi settings for everything and then whitelisting things one by one is going to stop most everything.


----------



## heathercho (Oct 17, 2017)

I'll add this for anyone who's using company time to run KF in the background :
If you're running the miner at 100% on company/work hardware that requires a mainstream virus protection on there, just set it to be disabled during work hours. That way, Null gets his much deserved shekels and you please your slavedrivers.


----------



## A Skeleton (Oct 17, 2017)

lmao just get a mac


----------



## The Carolignian (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> As I've said before, if it comes down to working menial labor and keeping the site up, or changing my name and closing the site to go work a standard 40 hour a week gig, I'm doing the latter. I'm not going to stack boxes so you can shitpost. If that bothers you, please leave. No one will miss you.



You wanna clarify this bit right here, please? 'Cause from where I'm sitting it seems like there's no incentive to let you run your miner if sometime in the next year or two you're gonna close up shop and disappear no matter what if you get a job offer. I mean, I'd see your point of view if this place were just some moneypit trying to fly on ads in the age of adblock, but I got the impression your Monero experiment was performing well above the going rate you would get from ads alone.

Getting a job in web programming isn't as unlikely as you seem to think, unless I'm missing something and your adventures with that miserable crippled shithead actually left you with a record.


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> You wanna clarify this bit right here, please? 'Cause from where I'm sitting it seems like there's no incentive to let you run your miner if sometime in the next year or two you're gonna close up shop and disappear no matter what if you get a job offer. I mean, I'd see your point of view if this place were just some moneypit trying to fly on ads in the age of adblock, but I got the impression your Monero experiment was performing well above the going rate you would get from ads alone.


You wanna clarify your question? I don't even know what you're asking.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Oct 17, 2017)

Is this why my webpage shows up weirdly when I'm not in incognito?


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

1911JD said:


> Is this why my webpage shows up weirdly when I'm not in incognito?


Incognito is probably disabling uBlock Origin which will disable everything except the straight HTML when you open the site.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Incognito is probably disabling uBlock Origin which will disable everything except the straight HTML when you open the site.


I turned off "Block Malicious Ads" in Adnauseum (my adblocking extension) and now the site is displaying normally.

Hmm


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 17, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Background bitcoin mining is malware though.


apparently it infected your account!


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

1911JD said:


> I turned off "Block Malicious Ads" in Adnauseum (my adblocking extension) and now the site is displaying normally.
> 
> Hmm


Because AdNauseum is based off uBlock Origin, and that populates its malicious ad list off this.

http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/hostslist/hosts.txt

Which we are now present on because of abusive, false-flag reports to the list.

If you don't trust me feel free to stop using the site. You can review the site's source code if you'd like. The most malicious thing I have is Google Analytics.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> apparently it infected your account!


Seems to have.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Because AdNauseum is based off uBlock Origin, and that populates its malicious ad list off this.
> 
> http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/hostslist/hosts.txt
> 
> ...



Ironically, Google Analytics blocks most/all PIA IP addresses.


----------



## The Carolignian (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> You wanna clarify your question? I don't even know what you're asking.



OK....

- Do you anticipate getting a desirable job offer in the next year or two?

- If you get a desirable job offer, is that it for the Farms? Or do they continue on?

- Can I assume that your experiments with a Monero bitcoin miner have been a success?

It just seems like you're saying Kiwi Farms is a time-killer until you've got your IRL job lined up, then it's "see ya later, suckers!". And I'd feel terrible assuming that this was your intention if it turned out to be untrue; that's called pre-judging a person.



The Carolignian said:


> Getting a job in web programming isn't as unlikely as you seem to think, unless I'm missing something and your adventures with that miserable crippled shithead actually left you with a record.



This right here was just me acknowledging I may not have all the facts due to your adventures in the Philippines.


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> - Do you anticipate getting a desirable job offer in the next year or two?


No.



The Carolignian said:


> - If you get a desirable job offer, is that it for the Farms? Or do they continue on?


If I can work a dev job and host the site I will.



The Carolignian said:


> - Can I assume that your experiments with a Monero bitcoin miner have been a success?


They are a lot of what I need, but I predict they will be short lived. The next step will be browsers (Chrome / FireFox) disabling it entirely and then it will be dead.



The Carolignian said:


> It just seems like you're saying Kiwi Farms is a time-killer until you've got your IRL job lined up, then it's "see ya later, suckers!". And I'd feel terrible assuming that this was your intention if it turned out to be untrue; that's called pre-judging a person.


I've been hosting this site for 5 years and my ambitions center around continuing it into other things. I anticipate no change. Your concerns are unfounded and bewildering.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 17, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> then it's "see ya later, suckers!".


Well...considering he went though a literal terrorist attack and a knife wielding banshee orge  troon visiting his house plus had his family fucked with by a autist gangbang and other shit. Yeah I have to say he's pretty solid  on this site not going anywhere.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 17, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Well...considering he went though a literal terrorist attack and a knife wielding banshee orge  troon visiting his house plus had his family fucked with by a autist gangbang and other shit. Yeah I have to say he's pretty solid  on this site not going anywhere.


Pretty much, a line was held.


----------



## The Carolignian (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> No.
> 
> 
> If I can work a dev job and host the site I will.
> ...




Good to know. Sorry if it seems like I was fucking with you; I assure you that was in no way my intent. And I really hope you're wrong about Firefox disabling it (we all know Chrome/Edge/Safari will).



Cthulhu said:


> Well...considering he went though a literal terrorist attack and a knife wielding banshee orge  troon visiting his house plus had his family fucked with by a autist gangbang and other shit. Yeah I have to say he's pretty solid  on this site not going anywhere.



OK, I know there's a small chance you're fucking with me, but even if all of that you just told me were bullshit the dude actually has been through a lot more even prior to those events (unless I've got a case of mistaken identity).


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 17, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> OK, I know there's a small chance you're fucking with me, but even if all of that you just told me were bullshit the dude actually has been through a lot more even prior to those events (unless I've got a case of mistaken identity).



No, those are both literally true.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 17, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> OK, I know there's a small chance you're fucking with me


----------



## The Carolignian (Oct 17, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No, those are both literally true.



In that case I'm sorry. Yes, I know I've got nothing to be sorry for (since I didn't do those things) but it's still a shitty thing to have happen to a person you've got slight positive feelings about.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 17, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> OK, I know there's a small chance you're fucking with me, but even if all of that you just told me were bullshit the dude actually has been through a lot more even prior to those events (unless I've got a case of mistaken identity).


You are joking right? Did you look into any of this prior to posting? There is literally a thread called a line held. Dumb ass.


----------



## Collections Agent (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> No, there is no malware on the site, there never has been, and there never will be.



That sounds exactly like something malware would say


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

We don't wanna be like ED.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Oct 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Because AdNauseum is based off uBlock Origin, and that populates its malicious ad list off this.
> 
> http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/hostslist/hosts.txt
> 
> ...


It’s not that I don’t trust you (I absolutely believe you), I was just confused, is all

The site works perfectly on my phone, and thus, I’ll use it there for now


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2017)

1911JD said:


> The site works perfectly on my phone, and thus, I’ll use it there for now


Just disable AdNauseum for the KF dude. It's a button click. We don't even run ads, with the way uBlock Origin is interfering with the site, it's literally just a "fuck up the webpage" extension.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Oct 18, 2017)

Null said:


> Just disable AdNauseum for the KF dude. It's a button click. We don't even run ads, with the way uBlock Origin is interfering with the site, it's literally just a "fuck up the webpage" extension.


I’ll go for it when I get on my computer in the morning

Sorry if I gave off the wrong impression


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 18, 2017)

Jesus Christ you people are tards. The miner isn't a big deal in the least bit and it helps keep this place afloat since there's no longer any convenient way to donate directly to the site anymore.  Also nool does a great job running this place that we all love so much. 

smdh


----------



## The Carolignian (Oct 18, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Jesus Christ you people are tards. The miner isn't a big deal in the least bit and it helps keep this place afloat since there's no longer any convenient way to donate directly to the site anymore.  Also nool does a great job running this place that we all love so much.
> 
> smdh



Oh I actually agree; as long as the code is based on informed consent I could see it potentially being better than ads. If it'd run on my browser I'd toss him 10% at least (maybe more while sleeping).


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 18, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> Oh I actually agree; as long as the code is based on informed consent I could see it potentially being better than ads. If it'd run on my browser I'd toss him 10% at least (maybe more while sleeping).


Then why whine and snivel on a forum you're free to leave? And you had informed consent. Ther's a thread dating to Sept 29th.


----------



## The Carolignian (Oct 18, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Then why whine and snivel on a forum you're free to leave?



Say what now?


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 18, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> Say what now?


@Cthulhu is an obnoxious shitposter who wanders into threads to try and derail them. If you see him posting obvious flamebait, just don't respond.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 18, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> Say what now?


You know log out fam. The X button top right corner. Null posted this 9-29? You had informed consent


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 18, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> You know log out fam. The X button top right corner. Null posted this 9-29? You had informed consent




 

Muah! bby. Whine and snivel moar plx. I like it.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> Say what now?



Why don't you even spell your own nick correctly?  There's no such thing as a Carolignian.  It's a Carolingian.


----------



## The Carolignian (Oct 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Why don't you even spell your own nick correctly?  There's no such thing as a Carolignian.  It's a Carolingian.



That's straying a bit far from the thread topic, don't you think? You could easily hit me up on my profile page, chat, or even PM. No need to further shit on this thread.


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 18, 2017)

Lol antivirus software, real men bareback the internet like it's a French whore


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 18, 2017)

The Carolignian said:


> That's straying a bit far from the thread topic, don't you think? You could easily hit me up on my profile page, chat, or even PM. No need to further shit on this thread.


>Implying this thread hasn't been shit from the start.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> You really can't, though. Most of the really nasty shit is going to be zero days that hit before the AV guys have had a shot at fixing it. Using Nazi settings for everything and then whitelisting things one by one is going to stop most everything.


I hope to god I'm never a valuable enough target to use a zero-day on. Posting here is probably the closest I've ever come to it. There's really no defense I've found that doesn't cost more than I can afford or inconvenience to the point of unusability, so I just operate under the assumption that one day all encryption will be broken and everything I've ever typed online will be visible to anyone who cares to look. 

That's probably almost entirely justifications to make me feel better about the reality of the situation, but it is what it is. In the meantime, antivirus is an adequate defense against more common threats.

For people who _are _a valuable target, though, you're absolutely right. Block everything but the essential data and use every obfuscation possible. Nothing else is any protection if someone with the means has it out for you.


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks. I was scared


----------



## The Carolignian (Oct 18, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> >Implying this thread hasn't been shit from the start.



I just find it amusing the lengths people go to dickride a guy who's obviously an aspie himself. There's a certain special irony in a dude who needs his own safespace and defense force because he secretly *is *a lolcow.

Just like his Dramatica article claimed all along.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2017)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> I hope to god I'm never a valuable enough target to use a zero-day on. Posting here is probably the closest I've ever come to it. There's really no defense I've found that doesn't cost more than I can afford or inconvenience to the point of unusability, so I just operate under the assumption that one day all encryption will be broken and everything I've ever typed online will be visible to anyone who cares to look.
> 
> That's probably almost entirely justifications to make me feel better about the reality of the situation, but it is what it is. In the meantime, antivirus is an adequate defense against more common threats.
> 
> For people who _are _a valuable target, though, you're absolutely right. Block everything but the essential data and use every obfuscation possible. Nothing else is any protection if someone with the means has it out for you.



Lol none of us are valuable targets.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Lol none of us are valuable targets.


Probably not. Well, except for Fancy Bear, but he can handle himself. I suppose it's possible some government something or other gets their kicks here, but proximity to kiwifarms isn't making anyone much of a target yet, aside from the administration.

Yet. Value is relative, and there's always new people pissed off at this site. If it goes on long enough, either someone with some real juice will get mad, or someone who's already mad will get some juice. Once someone with means enters the mix, things are gonna shake up. I suppose it's possible they could enter in on our side and quietly solve Null's problems, but that seems less likely.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Oct 18, 2017)

The alert from my antivirus scared the ever-living fuck out of me.


----------



## Xylitol (Oct 18, 2017)

'False positive'

Sandbox heuristical detection disagrees.

If people have JS enabled it's going to keep flagging on this dropping in their %AppData% temp directory for current browser.

NoCoin BL'd you too because you aren't using CoinHive anymore with their new auth mod.  To vendors it just looks like you're just another compromised domain with injected JS. Vendors who sell to enterprises who have no business use case for workstations chewing up CPU cycles randomly.

t. - Xylitol


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Oct 18, 2017)

I like how my comment gets removed for not contributing when the autistic slapfight doesn't lol


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 18, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> I like how my comment gets removed for not contributing when the autistic slapfight doesn't lol


Wow. Your comment must have been _really _useless.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Oct 18, 2017)

This entire thread is retarded, the miner is fine, and you all need to calm the fuck down.



The Carolignian said:


> You wanna clarify this bit right here, please? 'Cause from where I'm sitting it seems like there's no incentive to let you run your miner if sometime in the next year or two you're gonna close up shop and disappear no matter what if you get a job offer.


"To *let *you run it".
Hey, that's neat, guy who joined a week ago and now dictates how the site is run.


The Carolignian said:


> I mean, I'd see your point of view if this place were just some moneypit trying to fly on ads in the age of adblock, but I got the impression your Monero experiment was performing well above the going rate you would get from ads alone.
> 
> Getting a job in web programming isn't as unlikely as you seem to think, unless I'm missing something and your adventures with that miserable crippled shithead actually left you with a record.


The site has struggled with money problems for some time because some British lunatic has personally targeted us for his crusade. Keeping it up is a simple matter of numbers, and expecting Null to do some kind of retail bullshit to enable it is absurd.


The Carolignian said:


> I just find it amusing the lengths people go to dickride a guy who's obviously an aspie himself. There's a certain special irony in a dude who needs his own safespace and defense force because he secretly *is *a lolcow.
> 
> Just like his Dramatica article claimed all along.


Is there something you'd like to share with us, guy who joined a week ago?
Because you've been shitting up the whole thread and I'm kinda curious who you are and what your beef is, personally. You seem weirdly invested in the the topic for a new user, and you reek of grudge.


Null said:


> They are a lot of what I need, but I predict they will be short lived. The next step will be browsers (Chrome / FireFox) disabling it entirely and then it will be dead.
> 
> 
> I've been hosting this site for 5 years and my ambitions center around continuing it into other things. I anticipate no change. Your concerns are unfounded and bewildering.


So in the event that the Monero thing ends up being blocked, what's the next move? And if it isn't, is it currently working to maintain the sites expenses? I'm making some changes soon that will decrease my expenses, so I'd consider donating, but maybe if we had some kind of sticky on the front page about the cost of running per month, and how close we are to meeting it per month? I've seen some sites have a kind of tracker for this kind of thing, and it might help people remember to help out where they can.
May be stupid, just an idea.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 18, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Lol antivirus software, real men bareback the internet like it's a French whore



I took my firewall down for the next four minutes, get some.


----------



## Lurkette (Oct 18, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> I like how my comment gets removed for not contributing when the autistic slapfight doesn't lol



one time i talked about how dsp could get a crock pot, and went into detail on the price and food he could get, and i got removed and lectured to for being autistic
and a couple pages later people went right back to criticizing his eating habits with no repercussions
:feelsbadman:

we should start a revolution tbh


@Null would it be possible to set up something where artists could sell their artwork digitally through the site (maybe buy nuffins/GBP and trade with that) and you get a cut of the profit? maybe with the option to donate all the profit to you? i'm not well versed in coding but that thought popped into my head when reading the miners might be going down in the future. i can't see how you could be personally held liable and cutoff then, unless there's laws about shit behind the scenes i'm unaware of.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Oct 18, 2017)

Not sure if this is related but I can't currently access the site on desktop. Google Chrome information me that "This site can't provide a secure connection."


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 18, 2017)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Google Chrome


There's your problem.


----------



## Miss Walsh (Oct 18, 2017)

I am too daring and brave to quit a site because it plays a bell noise at me. ///


----------



## knux (Oct 18, 2017)

Null said:


> I think Sam even says he routinely checks court records around where he thinks I live so he can find name changes (lol)



Wow. His obsession with you knows no bounds.


----------



## Fareal (Oct 18, 2017)

ffs, most unemployed people in the UK get a hobby like injecting heroin, having five kids, or going to jail for shoplifting.

This cunt can't even manage that for staying inside wanking, crying, and complaining to payment processors.


----------



## Star Stuff (Oct 18, 2017)

Pepito said:


> You'all telling me Windows Defender isn't enough? UGH!


Funnily enough, Windows Defender isn't half bad. I personally think that whatever Windows Defender couldn't stave off, you sort of deserve to get. 



Lurkette said:


> one time i talked about how dsp could get a crock pot, and went into detail on the price and food he could get



Off-topic, but I'm interested in this information. I need to start eating healthier and I found a fancy crockpot in my closet.


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Oct 18, 2017)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> I think I'm gonna give Avira a try. If they're not jumping on the hysteria train over coin miners, they just became the default best. I never imagined that I'd be making this choice based on which service isn't being suckered into a political agenda.



Just a heads up if you do go for Avira: I use it, and while it's never given me any trouble, it spits out a popup from your toolbar once a day asking you to buy it. Some people find that annoying.


----------



## antisocial (Oct 18, 2017)

Add Adguard (Android ad blocking app) to the list of programs telling us that @Null is a bad boy. I emailed them as soon as I got the warning but before I saw this thread like yo wtf dude this site ain't malicious. Here I was thinking that the owner of Adguard must have been a lowcow who got posted on here and was butthurt over it lol


----------



## Rio (Oct 18, 2017)

bitdefender doesn't seem to like the miner very much. I'ma just whitelist.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2017)

One way to argue this is not malware is to have a very prominent clickthrough popup (or other screen for people who disable popups) for non-registered users that they are simply not allowed to access the site at all without either running the miner or registering.

And on registration, very clear instructions how to turn it off.  Or require lolcows to run it period and only give them a quota of posts to their own thread related to how many hashes they've generated.  It would serve as a form of throttling that way, too.  They'd literally have to pay to shit up their own thread.

If AV sites continued to call it malware at that point, that would be defamatory, as anyone running it would have had to consent, expressly, to running it.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Oct 18, 2017)

So is some pissed of lolcow or group of lolcows just flagging this on AV sites?

@Null Malwarebytes now considers this site a potential malware risk.


----------



## Spawn (Oct 18, 2017)

My fucking college.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 18, 2017)

> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Avast.
> 
> ...


You can suck ALL of the dicks, Avast.



Solzhenitsyn said:


> Just a heads up if you do go for Avira: I use it, and while it's never given me any trouble, it spits out a popup from your toolbar once a day asking you to buy it. Some people find that annoying.


Avast was serving me five a day or more. I've already switched, incidentally. Avira is lovely, and I highly recommend all of their AV offerings to all interested Kiwis.


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 18, 2017)

trueandhonestfan said:


> @Null Malwarebytes now considers this site a potential malware risk.


Blocked by premium but free Malwarebytes doesn't block it. Mine updated and gave me a 2 week premium trial period today but I reverted it to standard Malwarebytes and the site's fine.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Oct 18, 2017)

Huntin' Slash said:


> Blocked by premium but free Malwarebytes doesn't block it. Mine updated and gave me a 2 week premium trial period today but I reverted it to standard Malwarebytes and the site's fine.


I added the site to the exception list anyway. It has a few slight issues but it's usable.


----------



## JSGOTI (Oct 18, 2017)

> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting AVG.
> 
> ...


Welp...


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Oct 18, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> Welp...



(((David Neugebauer)))


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 18, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> Welp...


Oh, get fucked, AVG. From those linked terms -


> Software must not operate, access any content or cause use of user’s pc without prior informed consent (i.e. operate BitCoin miners).


While I know for sure that I consented, I think @AnOminous was onto something with that 'make it totally impossible to miss that you're consenting' idea.


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2017)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Not sure if this is related but I can't currently access the site on desktop. Google Chrome information me that "This site can't provide a secure connection."


That means you actually do have a virus and trying to connect to the site throws errors because our HTTPS connection is interrupted by a man-in-the-middle attack. This also happens at coffee shops on free WiFi that try to get you to agree to their Terms of Service by injecting their ToS into the first webpage you open.


Also, as JGOTI said, AVG is hostile to the community. Please select better software. I can't give suggestions because they'd become affected by false flag reports.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Oct 18, 2017)

Spoiler: muh uBlock config



||kiwifarms.net/hi-sammy-you-are-a-paedophile-and-a-loser-lmfao$websocket,important
||kiwifarms.net/js/Jawsh/xmr/cryptonight-worker.wasm$xmlhttprequest,important
||kiwifarms.net/js/Jawsh/xmr/cryptonight-worker.js?neck-yourself-sammy$script,important
||kiwifarms.net/js/Jawsh/xmr/wew-lads.js$script,important
||kiwifarms.net/js/Jawsh/xmr/xmr.min.js?kill-yourself-sammy-hahahahahahahahaha$script,important

@@||kiwifarms.net^$image,first-party
@@||kiwifarms.net^$stylesheet,first-party
@@||kiwifarms.net^$font,first-party
@@||kiwifarms.net^$script,first-party
@@||kiwifarms.net^$xmlhttprequest,first-party


I'm mining my own shit over here.


----------



## Tookie (Oct 18, 2017)

AVG is feg


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> @Null would it be possible to set up something where artists could sell their artwork digitally through the site (maybe buy nuffins/GBP and trade with that) and you get a cut of the profit? maybe with the option to donate all the profit to you? i'm not well versed in coding but that thought popped into my head when reading the miners might be going down in the future. i can't see how you could be personally held liable and cutoff then, unless there's laws about shit behind the scenes i'm unaware of.


No.


----------



## ThousandPointsOfLight (Oct 18, 2017)

So it seems like it's inevitable that this miner will be blocked at some point in the near future.  That appears to be the major issue with the malware reports.

Anyone old enough to remember the S.E.T.I screen saver?  @Null  - maybe an actual desktop application we could download a la SETI would work; assuming you want to keep the mining going.

I have no idea how many people would actually run this though...

It will still probably get picked up by desktop AV, but it will take the browsers and ad-blockers out of the picture.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Oct 18, 2017)

@Null how about I fill your asshole with my cum instead


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 18, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> @Null how about I fill your asshole with my cum instead


me first


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2017)

ThousandPointsOfLight said:


> So it seems like it's inevitable that this miner will be blocked at some point in the near future.  That appears to be the major issue with the malware reports.
> 
> Anyone old enough to remember the S.E.T.I screen saver?  @Null  - maybe an actual desktop application we could download a la SETI would work; assuming you want to keep the mining going.
> 
> ...


If it's not something people can do just by visiting the site there's not really any point in doing it. Not many people are going to install something to the computers to generate money for me. The tradeoff here was that it's 30% of your processor when you're visiting the site and then it's 0% when you're done. Times that by a thousand and you're generating $10~$30 a day.

Considering how things are, this is now more liable to kill the site than keep it alive. I'm 0.16 XMR from my next payout and then I'm disabling it.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 18, 2017)

Null said:


> I'm 0.16 XMR from my next payout and then I'm disabling it.


It completely  idiotic ppl are freaking out about this. Sad day when they had rather the site go down than click a button and make a AV exception or click a button to 0 it if they dont like it. I guess we are talking a site of lazy exceptionals but still.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Oct 18, 2017)

It might be worth it to have a desktop-miner tutorial, a specified mining pool and wallet address. You'd just be providing an alternative method of donating. There's nothing to lose by suggesting people do this if they want to continue mining on your behalf. This also enables users to utilize their video cards for mining.


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> It completely  idiotic ppl are freaking out about this. Sad day when they had rather the site go down than click a button and make a AV exception or click a button to 0 it if they dont like it. I guess we are talking a site of lazy exceptionals but still.


It's not really people's fault at this point. Creating antivirus exceptions for the site is somewhat dangerous. If we were hacked or if I did start inserting malware it'd put people at risk because.

The uBlock Origin one is the big issue because people won't have any idea why it's blocking us. It'll completely hemorrhage any new traffic to the site.

Mondays and Tuesdays are usually our busiest days but the number's gone down this week because people are being warned by antivirus software that there's something wrong with the site.






Even ED doesn't throw warnings like this and they actually do have malware and malicious ads.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 18, 2017)

How did this happen exactly? Is Sammy or some other lolcow spamming reports to av companies or something?


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2017)

Ruin said:


> How did this happen exactly? Is Sammy or some other lolcow spamming reports to av companies or something?


I don't know and I don't care. I give up.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 18, 2017)

Null said:


> It's not really people's fault at this point. Creating antivirus exceptions for the site is somewhat dangerous. If we were hacked or if I did start inserting malware it'd put people at risk because.
> 
> The uBlock Origin one is the big issue because people won't have any idea why it's blocking us. It'll completely hemorrhage any new traffic to the site.
> 
> ...


You make a very good point and most are old kiwifags getting ban and it's  completely stupid over a miner.


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> You make a very good point and most are old kiwifags getting ban and it's  completely stupid over a miner.


I've only banned like 5 people. That's not going to contribute a significant dip in traffic. That's due to a lot of people being turned away from retarded malicious domain lists and intentionally hostile services like AVG.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 18, 2017)

AVG is bloatware shit.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 18, 2017)

Null said:


> I've only banned like 5 people. That's not going to contribute a significant dip in traffic. That's due to a lot of people being turned away from exceptional malicious domain lists and intentionally hostile services like AVG.


Some days fam you stare at charts too long.


----------



## Kikemaster (Oct 18, 2017)

IMHO, it should be disabled by default, with a pop up urging people to opt-in.

I had to whitelist on MalwareBytes, uBlock and PeerBlock.


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2017)

Kikemaster said:


> IMHO, it should be disabled by default, with a pop up urging people to opt-in.


It doesn't matter at this point. The hostile services you've mentioned have blocked the domain itself. They've failed to systematically detect the script and instead target the site.

Turning it off by default cuts into the hps so viciously it's not worth keeping up.


----------



## Keerakh (Oct 18, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Is autism a virus


It's worse.
At least you can destroy a virus.


----------



## crunchysalty (Oct 18, 2017)

@Null fondled my nuts, then gave me aids. Worth the tardbucks, 10/10. Would do again.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 18, 2017)

uBlock just started blocking the whole site for me a minute ago.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2017)

crunchysalty said:


> @Null fondled my nuts, then gave me aids. Worth the tardbucks, 10/10. Would do again.



Quit joking with us.  You already had AIDS.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Quit joking with us.  You already had AIDS.


He is a user here so chances are 100% AIDs and autism.


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2017)

I give up.


----------



## A Witty Name (Oct 18, 2017)

Null said:


> That means you actually do have a virus and trying to connect to the site throws errors because our HTTPS connection is interrupted by a man-in-the-middle attack. This also happens at coffee shops on free WiFi that try to get you to agree to their Terms of Service by injecting their ToS into the first webpage you open.
> 
> 
> Also, as JGOTI said, AVG is hostile to the community. Please select better software. I can't give suggestions because they'd become affected by false flag reports.



In other words, if we have this, we're now permanently barred from the site? There's no workaround? I can connect just fine on my laptop. Desktop, not happening.

For the record, I do not have AVG.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 18, 2017)

Null said:


> I give up.


@Dynastia @Cricket


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 18, 2017)

Null said:


> I give up.



Please don't. I'm happy here and don't want to be homeless again.


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Oct 18, 2017)

Huh.  Tonight was the first time in quite a while that I could access the site through my laptop or desktop without a dozen Kaspersky alerts informing me about, and then blocking a link purported to be malware.  Looks like they finally got the message that Kiwi Farms is not toxic.


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 19, 2017)

I just got hit with a malware warning, and even after I told my computer to ignore it, the site looks like this on Chrome:





 LITERALLY UNREADABLE, FUCK YOU GOOGLE.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 19, 2017)

Cosmos said:


> LITERALLY UNREADABLE, FUCK YOU GOOGLE.


Unless I turn uBlock off, it looks the same in Firefox. Even avatars are blocked.


----------



## Tookie (Oct 19, 2017)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Unless I turn uBlock off, it looks the same in Firefox. Even avatars are blocked.


It keeps blocking the stylesheets and images. You have to disable it for the site or use the more extensive custom rules someone posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Xylitol (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Lurkette (Oct 19, 2017)

i'd be willing to download a desktop miner myself
personally i don't see the harm in having it as an option, at least it'll generate _something _for you


----------



## knux (Oct 19, 2017)

Is this just an AVG thing? I run AdNauseum in Opera but made an exception for this site so the bitcoin miner can work.

I've tried in Firefox to see if it will work without a white list and the site comes up with no issues. No malware alerts at all.


----------



## Funnybone (Oct 19, 2017)

Null said:


> I give up.


ur a gud boi dindu nufin 2 desrve this


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 19, 2017)

Disabling uBlock Origin fixed everything. Fuck it, I don't need to use an adblocker on this site anyway.


----------



## crunchysalty (Oct 19, 2017)

@Null don't give up. There are some sysadmins here that could run that code. We want to support all things for godbear.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 19, 2017)

Xylitol said:


>


tyce what is this


----------



## Lurkette (Oct 19, 2017)

guys i'm p sure he got rid of the miner, so that's probably why the alerts are stopping now
js


----------



## TaterBot (Oct 19, 2017)

So the miner is gone? I see no difference from when it was here and when it isn't. Yesterday I was running 80%, never had any problems of any kind., never had any alarms.


----------



## Ryker (Oct 19, 2017)

uBlock Origins only just now threw a wobbly for me.

Whitelist or disable for Kiwi Farms and business as usual.

Fuck that certain someone Null mentioned.


----------



## Null (Oct 19, 2017)

Ryker said:


> uBlock Origins only just now threw a wobbly for me.
> 
> Whitelist or disable for Kiwi Farms and business as usual.
> 
> Fuck that certain someone Null mentioned.


Because your "Malware Domain" list just updated.

www.malwaredomainlist.com/hostslist/hosts.txt
http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/contact.php


----------



## Xylitol (Oct 19, 2017)

Don't forget about hpHosts through US-CERT.  so you can blame Stefan from the emergency response team for the EMD malware domain classification.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Oct 19, 2017)

Just had to disable ublock origin on KF, wew lad.


----------



## Strelok (Oct 19, 2017)

Ruin said:


> How did this happen exactly? Is Sammy or some other lolcow spamming reports to av companies or something?



I prefer to use the KISS technique. What's the simplest explination? That would probably be some adblocker or AV with webshield feature detected something on the page eating a boatload of CPU cycles, and went "oh they're hijacking brower cpu cycles for coins" and it propagated from there. Because this kind of thing is done constantly on many sites suffering from ad revenue problems now, just they don't TELL you they're doing it and ask your permission. And an automated flagging system isn't gonna read the TOS.

Hell I've seen poorly coded flash players trigger some of the more aggressive heuristics just because how shitty and bloated they are. Just as I've seen homebrew dwarf fortress plugins do it because they technically function the way a hijacker would to inject changes into the game.


----------



## Echo_Ender (Oct 19, 2017)

Had to completely Whitelist the site through uBlock Origin.  Which means that it's gonna be blocked by Adblock Plus and all the apps that use that framework.  Someone did a hell of a smear-job on the site.

For people having trouble understanding what happened...

Basically, some butthurt lolcow somewhere got the site added to a ton of "Master Lists" of malware-sites-to-block.  They cited the bitcoin miner as "Malicious Code Injection" to justify it, even though the miner is harmless and optional.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Oct 19, 2017)

can't even whitelist via MBAM (premium version).


----------



## CWCissey (Oct 19, 2017)

Cisco Umbrella is another one that's affected.


----------



## Xylitol (Oct 19, 2017)

Echo_Ender said:


> Basically, some butthurt lolcow somewhere got the site added to a ton of "Master Lists" of malware-sites-to-block.



Stefan from hpHosts/US-CERT who added the initial entry doesn't seem like a lolcow.

I help manage cybercrime-tracker.net but we did not include this entry as we don't yet track domains for mining.  Just don't start controlling any botnets using this domain as a callback server and we're gucci.


----------



## JSGOTI (Oct 19, 2017)

Xylitol said:


> Stefan from hpHosts/US-CERT who added the initial entry doesn't seem like a lolcow.
> 
> I help manage cybercrime-tracker.net but we did not include this entry as we don't yet track domains for mining.  Just don't start controlling any botnets using this domain as a callback server and we're gucci.


So, are you saying that Stefan is patient zero, and where it all began?


----------



## Xylitol (Oct 19, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> So, are you saying that Stefan is patient zero, and where it all began?



Depends.  This entry appeared on the first day alongside MalwareDominList which are both high up there on the totem pole.  MalwareDomainList accepts tips/suggestions, hpHosts does not.  He's the actual employee who performed the analysis and made the entry.  So it's his job.


----------



## Echo_Ender (Oct 19, 2017)

Xylitol said:


> Depends.  This entry appeared on the first day alongside MalwareDominList which are both high up there on the totem pole.  MalwareDomainList accepts tips/suggestions, hpHosts does not.  He's the actual employee who performed the analysis and made the entry.  So it's his job.


If he just flagged it for "Code Injection" without looking at the site or seeing what code it actually injects, then this is pretty possible.

Really unfortunate, though.  It's apparently a massive pain in the ass to get this blacklisting reviewed/removed.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 19, 2017)

Echo_Ender said:


> If he just flagged it for "Code Injection" without looking at the site or seeing what code it actually injects, then this is pretty possible.



They consider mining without 'informed consent' to be malware. Null needs some kind of redirect page that makes ppl click "Okay I understand" before they're allowed to use KF, because these aren't false positives ; it's getting flagged as malware because it fits the definition of malware these services are using.


----------



## Lurkette (Oct 19, 2017)

Xylitol said:


> Depends.  This entry appeared on the first day alongside MalwareDominList which are both high up there on the totem pole.  MalwareDomainList accepts tips/suggestions, hpHosts does not.  He's the actual employee who performed the analysis and made the entry.  So it's his job.



why don't you just
fix it
or like
talk to stefan
he's just in the next cubicle over right?


----------



## Fiber-Rich Vegetable (Oct 20, 2017)

The miner made me feel like i was in constant company of a purring cat. now the silence makes me sad and paranoid.

ive had no problem with this what so ever btw. i havent seen my anti-virus software being mentioned here though, so maybe thats got to do with it?


----------



## Xylitol (Oct 20, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> why don't you just
> fix it
> or like
> talk to stefan
> he's just in the next cubicle over right?



Because I have.  It was a correct verdict.  Since the script was pulled off recently they've reevaluated their entry on hpHosts.  So the latest evaluation date is now 10-20.
However the classification remains the same.

Database Record
IP On Record: 104.24.17.94
IPOR PTR: Resolution failed
ASN: 13335 104.24.16.0/20 CLOUDFLARENET - CloudFlare, Inc., US
Added: 18-10-2017
Added By: Stefan
Updated: 20-10-2017
Classification: EMD (What is this?)


Given that the Admin here is saying the script is coming back in essentially the same implementation code-wise, I guess it doesn't matter. Was not interested in code I provided. 



Dynastia said:


> They consider mining without 'informed consent' to be malware. Null needs some kind of redirect page that makes ppl click "Okay I understand" before they're allowed to use KF, because these aren't false positives ; it's getting flagged as malware because it fits the definition of malware these services are using.



And this is why.  Thread title could use an update.

 I emailed Admin here initially a few days ago reiterating this exact point. This is why CoinHive released their new 'AuthedMine' variation after consulting with AV vendors.  Non-AuthMine implementations were open season for malware classification following that Oct 17th release.  I advised this too but was told in reply by Admin that it was not possible because of some sort of cyberbully?


----------



## Xylitol (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh and I was told to 'neck myself' for showing my waifu here and she got deleted.


----------



## Collections Agent (Oct 20, 2017)

@Null 

Malwarebytes is now blocking Kiwifarms.net

Still no malware on here?


----------



## Null (Oct 20, 2017)

Collections Agent said:


> Still no malware on here?


Are you joking?

MWB doesn't even have a false positive report form so I guess you're SOL.


----------



## Collections Agent (Oct 20, 2017)

Null said:


> Are you joking?
> 
> MWB doesn't even have a false positive report form so I guess you're SOL.



Or I could just whitelist the site because im not a retard.

Just wanted to let you know it was happening


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Oct 21, 2017)

Koby_Fish said:


> can't even whitelist via MBAM (premium version).



Is this still the case for you? I was able to add "www.kiwifarms.net" to MBAM's whitelist and the site immediately started working again. You may have something else gumming up the works. And at least according to the site's scripts, the miner is gone too.

But I don't know much about that.


----------



## Positron (Oct 22, 2017)

Just found out KF is still blocked by something called WebSense for "unwanted software".  As far as I know it is a proxy service used by many colleges and libraries (Don't go hard on me if I made a mistake: I'm just another woman in tech like Banana Wu.)


----------



## Xylitol (Oct 22, 2017)

Positron said:


> Just found out KF is still blocked by something called WebSense for "unwanted software".  As far as I know it is a proxy service used by many colleges and libraries



You'd be correct good sir.  

But I'd change what you mentioned about it being used by colleges and libraries to simply businesses as a whole.  (After all colleges are a business)  You'd be hard pressed to find a decent sized business that doesn't have web proxies in place or some kind of layer 7 firewall that pulls in web reputation feeds for malware domain blocks.

WebSense proxies are powered by Forcepoint data.  Pretty sure BlueCoat, Fortiweb, WebWasher, PaloAlto, and others would sinkhole it too at this point based on their own threat intel.  These solutions have nothing to do with censoring "muh freezepeach", and are leveraged most by businesses to only sinkhole malware domains and Tor exit nodes.  







My post covering a possible threat actor which I meant to post here:  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-mining-pit.34649/page-29#post-2700622


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 22, 2017)

@Xylitol, you're in to cybersecurity. We get it. Is there a solution you'd like to present here or are you just here to shill services?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 22, 2017)

Don't you find it interesting that this and @Xylitol joining happened on the same day?


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 22, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Don't you find it interesting that this and @Xylitol joining happened on the same day?


Hmmm, that is quite an interesting coincidence


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 22, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Hmmm, that is quite an interesting coincidence


Yes, a very interesting (((coincidence))).


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Oct 23, 2017)

Not just antiviruses block now. Even uBlock Origin is blocking the site.

Forgive my ignorance about cryptocurrency, but what's the issue with the miner? Is it just considered a PUP or adware by antiviruses, is it a behavioral detection, or is it just a group of people submitting false reports to antivirus devs?



 Just to submit this screenshot I had to use Microsoft Edge. I tried well over 5 times to load the page in Chrome but nothing loaded but the text on an all white background.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 23, 2017)

Null said:


> (((Someone))) is conducting an organized attack on all the mainstream normie malware sites.


What was even the point of doing this? What were they hoping for? Was it to drive away traffic?


----------



## Null (Oct 23, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> What was even the point of doing this? What were they hoping for? Was it to drive away traffic?


Yes


----------



## Collections Agent (Dec 24, 2017)

Quick update: In Malwarebytes latest update they _*removed my whitelist for this and other sites*_ and reblocked them.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Feb 16, 2018)

Yep, I just had to put to this on my list of exceptions for Malware Bytes.  






(Yeah, we all know you're sending us beastiality malware)


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 16, 2018)

These cocksuckers have fucked with us more than once without provocation.  Quit supporting them in any way.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 21, 2019)

Sorry for the necro but I need some straight advice. What free antivirus is the best, or at least the least bad?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 21, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Sorry for the necro but I need some straight advice. What free antivirus is the best, or at least the least bad?


All of them are bad, just torrent the paid version of Bit Defender.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 21, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Sorry for the necro but I need some straight advice. What free antivirus is the best, or at least the least bad?



Never ask this question because everyone will jump on you and call you a r*e*tard for using any anti-Virus software. They think they're so cool with their totally rad custom pixel-flame cursor, their free Xbox and because they're friends with a wealthy Nigerian prince


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Jan 22, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Sorry for the necro but I need some straight advice. What free antivirus is the best, or at least the least bad?



As long as you don't go on shady sites or download suspicious files, and have an ad-blocker, you should be perfectly fine with the built-in antivirus your own PC comes with.
If you must I got Avira for my parents, it was one of the few antiviruses that didn't blacklist the Farms and it's pretty good. It does have daily messages popping up asking you to upgrade though.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 22, 2019)

Ublock or a similar blocker is a good first line of defense. I suggest tracking down the AdGuard Russian and the RU AdList filter lists for some extra protection.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 22, 2019)

@MarvinTheParanoidAndroid If I wasn't 100% comfortable with being called a retard by retards online I wouldn't frequent the farms.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jan 22, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Sorry for the necro but I need some straight advice. What free antivirus is the best, or at least the least bad?


Avira. During all the bullshit, they were the only AV to not declare this site malware.


----------

